# Moving to KL in July



## vivekb8264 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I will be taking up a posting to Kuala Lumpur which could start as early as July this year.
The opportunity came up at short notice and thus, I would really appreciate suggestions for accommodation locations.
I am an Indian expat and intend to bring over my wife and 5-year-old daughter when things are more settled.
I don’t plan to buy a car so soon, so accessibility to amenities will be good.

Best regards
Vivek


----------



## eviette (May 19, 2014)

Hi Vivek

Where is your company located?


----------



## trajk (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Vivek,

Congratulations on your posting! I think you will get to know and enjoy Malaysia in time to come, like I did.

There are many places in KL where expats put up, like Jalan Ampang, Mont Kiara, Bangsar etc. As mentioned in the earlier post, it’s hard to recommend where the best option for you is without knowing where your company is located and more specific details, like your requirements.

However, you may want to check out the Brickfields/KL Sentral area situated in KL’s Little India. There are a few condo developments there (Suasana Sentral, Suasana Loft, Dua Sentral, Mutiara etc).

I chose to stay at Suasana Sentral because it has a large community of Indian expats and the rent was quite reasonable. It is also family-friendly place. The Global Indian International School is nearby too. The KL Sentral hub has many convenient public transport options as you don’t drive. 

If you need anymore help, just drop me a line in private.

All the best,
Raj


----------

